

Ask HN: Are there any CS students looking for a coding job? - jjets718

Hi everyone,<p>I have a relatively simple web application idea that I would like to have developed. It would involve facebook/twitter integration, simple listings that people could buy, PayPal integration to purchase the listings, and then email notifications to let the seller and buyer know that the item had been purchased. For the sellers, they would be able to login again to post more listings. I would take a 15% cut of each listing sold. While I know it's not a lot, I only have a budget of $500. Anyone interested feel free to contact me at selfey.sw@gmail.com. Thanks!
======
retroafroman
It seems like you've posted this same appeal several times in the past. Have
you had success finding people to work for you? If so, why are they not doing
the further work? If not, why continue with the same appeal at the same price?

~~~
jjets718
I haven't found anyone in the past. The reason I have posted the same appeal
at the same price is I can't afford a higher price as a student.

~~~
reemrevnivek
It's been a month and a half! You could have raised $1000 by flipping burgers.
You could also have spent time learning to program yourself. I applaud you for
taking the inititative to put up landing pages at <http://www.selfey.com/> and
<http://www.selfey.net/>, but I think you're a little too inflexible on your
plan to spend $500 to get your idea implemented.

On that note, I also recommend reading the following:

Value of Ideas, Scott Adams:
<http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/the_value_of_ideas/> \-
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1404298>

Unfinanced Entrepreneurs, Mark Evanier:
<http://www.povonline.com/cols/COL209.htm>

~~~
jjets718
I did work a summer job this year! I am learning Rails! I definitely know the
idea isn't as valuable as the execution! I went to SW NYC in June and formed a
team that didn't have any programmers, but still validated the idea. In the
meantime I have been talking to businesses asking them for feedback. I have
been toying around with ideas that would be simpler to implement. It's not
that I haven't put a lot of time into it, it's I just don't have enough money
to pay a lot for a prototype! Thank you for the feedback, and I would still
love to talk if you're interested!

